# DryTac vs Gore-Tex



## Zakal (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi guys, ive been looking for some Overcuff gloves, and im liking the look of the Rome Focus Overcuffs...but the one query i had was in regard to their "DryTac Insert."

Ive never heard of it before, and couldn't find any reviews of its performance in comparison to GoreTex.


Has anyone used both, and can compare the two? Failing that, any users of the DryTac who can vouch for its quality?


thanks guys.


----------



## Zakal (Apr 28, 2008)

^bump^ surely someone has used these gloves that can vouch for them? hehe.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i haven't tried drytac, but other "breathable" water-wicking materials go under different brand names. gore-tex is just the brand name for that brand(?) as far as i know.


----------

